# Lost 4 angelfish in the last 8 days.



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Symptoms:

1.lethargy
2.refuses food
3.white stool

Should I treat with a wide spectrum antibiotic like Tetracycline or Praziquantel?

Perhaps with both??????


----------

